# F1 2012 Demo



## mmcc0810 (13. September 2012)

Hi all,

also ich hab mir die Demo auf steam runtergeladen aber sobald ich die starten will passiert nichts.
ICh bekomme keine Rückmeldung/Fehlermeldung.
Das Spiel ist im Steamordner "common" installiert.

Einer von euch ähnlich probleme gehabt?
Jemand eine Lösung parat.

vielen Dank im Voraus


----------



## Herbboy (13. September 2012)

Du hast es aber auch wirklich über Steam runtergeladen, oder? Und wenn Du auf Start gehst: passiert GAR nix? Man muss da erst der Windows-Meldung zustimmen, weil kurz was installiert wird - ist diese Meldung vlt auf versehen in den Hintergrund geraten?


----------



## mmcc0810 (13. September 2012)

ja die meldung hab ich bekommen aber danach passierte nichts, hab ich in den lfd. Anwendungen nur die steam exe am laufen aber eben nicht eine f1.exe
ist das spiel bei dir auch im common ordner oder in deinem steamaccount ordner?


----------



## Herbboy (13. September 2012)

bei common.


Ich seh grad, dass Du noch winXP hast. Kann es sein, dass es nicht win XP-kompatibel ist? Wenn es zB kein DX9 bietet, kannst Du es mit XP nicht spielen


----------



## Shadow_Man (13. September 2012)

Hab grad das gefunden: F1 2012 – Systemvoraussetzungen und Best of Preview Trailer 

*Minimale Systemvoraussetzungen F1 2012™*

 Windows Vista oder Windows 7
Intel Core 2 Duo @ 2.4Ghz oder AMD Athlon X2 5400+
2 GB RAM
DirectX Compatible Sound Card
15 GB Hard Drive Space
Dual Layer Compatible DVD-ROM Drive
Graphics Card: AMD HD2600 oder NVIDIA Geforce 8600


So wie es aussieht, wird XP wohl offiziell nicht mehr unterstützt bei F1 2012.


----------



## mmcc0810 (13. September 2012)

ah ok, hätte ich auch selber drauf kommen können, sorry
Naja jetzt wirds aber wirklich bald zeit auf win 7 umzusteigen.
was haltet ihr von dem spiel - empfehlenswert?

Danke euch!


----------



## Herbboy (13. September 2012)

Schau doch mal hier rein: http://forum.pcgames.de/kommentare-...eue-formel-1-saison-unser-video-zur-demo.html


mir macht es nen guten Eindruck mit verbessertem Karrieremodus seit F1-2010, welches mein letztes F1-Spiel ist.


----------



## F1Kalle (14. September 2012)

*Bitte dringend um Hilfe!*

Hallo zusammen 

Ich hab ein riesen Problem und zwar wollte ich dieses Jahr mal F1 2012 auf Pc statt auf Ps3 zocken, habe mir nun die Demo bei Steam geladen und wenn ich das Game starte geht es plötzlich gleich am anfang beim laden aus ohne Fehlermeldung einfach nix... 
Habe ein Acer Aspire 7750g> Intel Core i5 2,5GHz up to 3.1GHz> AMDRadeon HD7670M 2GB VRAM> 8GB DDR3 RAM >750 GBHDD. Oder kann es damit zusammenhängen, dass die Demo irgendwie nicht auf diese Switchable Grafik klarkommt? KP bin auch voll der PC Noob xD  
Wär echt nett wenn mir jemand helfen könnte.


----------



## Herbboy (14. September 2012)

Das wäre möglich - kannst du die Karte selber aktivieren? Win7 hast Du aber?


----------



## F1Kalle (14. September 2012)

Hi^^
Ja habe Win7 64-bit und die Karte kann ich nicht selbst aktivieren, die geht von allein an. Im Bios kann ich auch nur auf Switchable oder Integrated einstellen 
Wobei ich denke das Integrated die schlechtere Karte (die onboard) von den beiden dann ist... Hab die F1 2012 Demo auch grad nochmal neu runtergeladen hab auch an der Grafik alles mögliche eingestellt und getestet Alles ohne Erfolg..


----------



## Herbboy (14. September 2012)

Hmm, schau mal, ob es neuere Treiber bei Acer gibt. Oder auch, ob es mit einem Tool von Acer vlt. doch selber zu aktivieren ist.

Allgemein kann es mit Notebookkarten natürlich EHER mal Probleme geben als mit Desktopkarten. Spiele sind für Desktop-PCs gedacht, mit Notebooks wird selten getestet/optimiert. Zumal es erst eine Demo ist


----------



## F1Kalle (14. September 2012)

Neue Treiber hab ich alle Installiert, nach einem Acer Tool habe ich gegoogelt und leider nichts passendes gefunden. Nur das die Radeon Grafikkarte sich irgendwie anschaltet, wenn eine 3D Anwendung gestartet wird, sonst läuft alles über die von Intel..
Ohman ich hoffe das liegt echt an der Demo und die Vollversion funktioniert dann, von der Leistung her müsste mein Laptop das Spiel auch schaffen oder?


----------



## Herbboy (14. September 2012)

Also, versprechen kann man nix, aber F1-2011 läuft mit der Karte auf mittel in 40-50FPS, hier mal runterscrollen: AMD Radeon HD 7670M - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ   und da die Spiele ja im Kern alle auch auf Konsolen laufen müssen, was idR auf dem PC "niedrig" bis "mittel" entspricht, sollte F1-2012 wohl auch laufen - vlt. nicht ganz so gut wie 2011, aber optisch bestimmt so gut wie 2011, auch wenn die Stufe dann vlt. nur "niedrig" heißt 

Aber OB es überhaupt geht, ist schwer zu sagen...   vlt geht es mit einem Trick: starte Furmark, das belastet die Grafikkarte, und da sollte auch die AMD-Karte angehen. Dann starte die Demo, und wenn das klappt, dann gehst Du per ALT+TAB aus dem Spiel (also nur aus dem Spielfenster raus - das SPiel läuft weiter), schließt Furmark und gehst wieder zum Spiel zurück.


----------



## F1Kalle (14. September 2012)

Hmm schade,
war ne gute Idee, hat aber auch leider nicht geklappt  
Was noch komisch ist, dass wenn ich aufs Game klicke es bestimmt 3-4 min dauert bis es überhaupt startet
Naja ich hoffe es liegt nur an der Demo, werd mir dann am Freitag das Game zum testen dann wohl erstma kurz vom kumpel leihen müssen xD


----------



## Herbboy (14. September 2012)

Dank Steam kann er Dich ja einfach mit seinem Account bei Dir einloggen bzw einloggen lassen, Steam lädt dann das Spiel runter, falls keine DVD parat ist, und es ist dann über den Account deines Freundes spielbar. FALLS es geht, kannst Du es dann ja auch kaufen - wenn Du Dich dann mit Deinem Account einloggst, musst Du nur den Spielecode zufügen und kannst Du es direkt spielen, weil es ja schon auf Deinem PC ist.


----------



## F1Kalle (14. September 2012)

Achja stimmt das ist ja praktisch bei Steam. Dann werde ich es wohl so probieren.

Vielen Dank für deine Mühe und Hilfe

Schönes Wochenende


----------



## lucaeddy (30. September 2012)

*...*

Hab das gleiche problem leider schon mit der vollversion.......
ich denke es liegt daran  das das spiel nicht auf laptops läuft wie ich schon mehrfach vom support gehört hab aber es muss doch irgenteine lösung geben.....


----------

